# Shanghai SunIsland International Club



## Thureg (Jul 24, 2011)

I just made a impulse exchange into this timeshare outside of Shanghai.  I'll be going there over Thanksgiving week.  Has any one had experience with this club?  I've never been to China.  Any suggestions about how to best dispose of our week there?  My wife and I are traveling with two of our children ages 15 and 7.  I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 25, 2011)

I never try that resort but I have looked into it in the past as an exchange.  I decide against it since it is far from the center of shanghai.  there are man hotel choicesy in shanghai and costs are acceptable.  You have to take into consideration of taxi cost back and forth between the resort and town center.  If you haven't been in China before, I will suggest getting a hotel closer to the action.  With hangzhou and suzhou close by, you might want to make a side trip to these cities and may not want to stay a full week at Shanghai.


----------



## Thureg (Aug 14, 2011)

*Thanks for the response*

Lily28:
Thanks for the response.  Unfortunately I already have the reservations at the club and the air tickets so I'm set in the intenerary.  I just wondered if anyone had any experience at this club and could offer any information of it and what to do around it.
Thanks,
Thure


----------

